
In the Shadow of Big Brother - samclemens
https://literaryreview.co.uk/in-the-shadow-of-big-brother
======
inflatableDodo
Is worth knowing that Orwell was standing in the shadow of Zamyatin's novel
'We' (A man so revolutionary, he managed to be exiled by both the Tsars and by
Stalin), when he wrote '1984'.

[http://orwell.ru/people/zamyatin/zei_en](http://orwell.ru/people/zamyatin/zei_en)

It is in many ways a much better book, and worth reading for many reasons, one
of the best of them being that Stalin banned it upon publication, the ban not
being lifted till 1988.

Here it is - [https://mises-media.s3.amazonaws.com/We_2.pdf](https://mises-
media.s3.amazonaws.com/We_2.pdf)

~~~
maxxxxx
The world in We feels a little more like Brave New World to me but I agree
that it’s a fun book.

~~~
inflatableDodo
It had never occured to me to call it a fun book. Brilliant, without question.
But not fun. There are definitely some excellent jokes in it, but they are
more deeply sardonic rather than fun.

------
fit2rule
We have 5-eyes now, instead of Big Brother.

We have always been {enemies, friends} of {places we haven't bombed, places we
have bombed} in {war, peace}.

Everyone knows there is nothing you can do about it.

